# Need 2 for offshore trip this weekend out of PM



## Gigabite (Feb 18, 2007)

Need 2 fishermen to join us for a Port Mansfield offshore trip Saturday and Sunday.

26’ Glacier Bay boat w/ twin 150’s
Target Grouper, AJ, Cobia, and State Snapper
Distance out is 35 – 50 miles from the jetties but generally cover 100 – 125 miles total per day
Headings to and from coincide well with sea and wind directions for a good ride
3’ – 5’ waves forecast for both days – no problems for the Glacier bay
Launch 30 minutes before sunup and return late afternoon both days
Estimated cost - $125 each (boat fuel and bait) 
Safisher is the captain

Please PM or call me @ 512-653-8038 for details if interested


----------



## Gigabite (Feb 18, 2007)

Spots filled - Thanks!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow that was fast. sorry Casey is out of town. He told me about the trip. He wanted me to go but I could not get down there. Good luck!


----------



## Gigabite (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm sure Casey would rather be fishing than freezing his ***** off up north :biggrin:


----------

